# Organizing Canned Food~



## Maggie (May 12, 2002)

I need help figuring out how to organize my store bought canned foods. What I have are: canned fruits & veggies, soups, broth, mushrooms, etc. My 'pantry' shelf is 18" deep and 3 1/2 feet wide. Also on this shelf are bottles of ketchup, jam, syrup, tomato sauce, macaroni, and a few more I can't think of right now. It's quite a hodgepodge of stuff just kinda set in there. So, if anyone has some ideas for me, I'd really appreciate it! Thanks for any tips, and have a great day! Maggie


----------



## LadyoftheLake (Oct 12, 2010)

You didn't say how tall your shelves are, but if they're large enough you could use those wire shelves with legs to add an extra shelf to the space. I use them in my pantry and can safely stack cans 2 cans high without them falling over. I got mine at a yard sale for less than $1. The thrift stores sometimes have them as well. I also try to keep "like" things together for example all the "dry" food together and all my cans together. Good luck on your organizing.


----------



## TJN66 (Aug 29, 2004)

Pictures would be good too. Hubby just build me a huge pantry and shelves and Im still trying to get it set up the way I like. I am forever moving things around.


----------



## suzyhomemaker09 (Sep 24, 2004)

I have this site on my RSS feed... 

http://www.theperfectpantry.com/

there is a section "other peoples pantries" that is just amazing sometimes..perhaps you can find inspiration there.....


----------

